# Kingsville 3D shoot



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Kingsville will be having their first 3d shoot of 2010 this Sunday 3/14th . These guys set up a good course , challenging yet fair . Come out and have some fun.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We'll be there. Not quite as early as we usually are because my buddy has firehall duty first thing in the morning. So, we'll be there hopefully by noon.

What time does registration close ??


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

to the best of my knowledge nothing has changed time wise from last year , so time is 9 am to 1 pm .


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

That's what I thought......okay, see you there :thumbs_up


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I will be there and I bringing...................................THE AUSTRALIAN with me.:zip:

Remember......................................."thats not a knife.............this is a knife mate".:wink:

Bob


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

will be there, hopefully will be bringing the Farmer with me as'well ! :wink:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Great shoot today by the Wid Goose Archery (Kingsville) Club.

Chris from Australia had a great time, Thanks Guys for a warm welcome for him.:darkbeer:

He said he will set us up for the big OutBack Hunt anytime:wink:

Bob


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Great shoot forsure ! Can't wait for the next one with a new grip as'well ???


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I didn't get to make it. My buddy that I was going with works on a Disaster Spill Team and got called out to a spill. :sad:

Will definitely be there for the next one


----------

